# Hunting > Hunting >  First hunt, First deer!

## TheJanitar

Hi guys,

went out for a hunt for the first couple of days in June with    @Biggun708.  

What a hell of a trip it was... I am just realizing now how hard it is to do a write up about it without giving up some secrets that I know he wouldnt want me to share  :Thumbsup:   :Zomg:  so i think the best idea will be to sum it up with a couple of highlights. 

This included the following:

Me basically shouting "FRESH SIGN!" when we spotted a couple of fresh deer tracks in the mud. Chris gave me that look and i knew i messed up  :Thumbsup: 

Another idiotic move was when we were stalking; I was out in front and spotted the deer which was about to hit the dirt. I proceeded to turn to Chris and tell him that i just saw a deer and asked "should I shoot it?", then he mouthed that whisper/yell combination of YESS!! meanwhile the deer is standing about 20m away probably frozen in disbelief at the most stupid question he ever heard a hunter make. By some miracle the deer just stood there during the whole 6 second ordeal and i managed to get the shot off. Deer dropped instantly, my adrenaline was pumping and ears ringing!!  :Grin:  

This was all the result of a massive team effort to be honest.. Big thanks to Brad from Hamills in Rotorua for the boots,    @shift14 for helping me set up and sight in my gun,    @Manu for the camo mesh top that i wore the whole hunt, and    @Biggun708 for taking me out and showing me the way (and also giving me a ton of gear  :Zomg: !!) didnt realize how much u gave me until i unpacked it all at home, appreciate it mate! Last but not least, thanks to all the forum members for the endless advice, guidance, and patience!

----------


## Rushy

Excellent.

----------


## Biggun708

It was a bloody good trip.. Great to see a young fella so keen to learn, you have the respect of the animals and ngahere that makes a real hunter.. Proud to have been a small part of your journey...

----------


## oraki

Good stuff. You always remember your first.

----------


## Shearer

Excellent. Well done.

----------


## Dorkus

Awesome! Good work mate  :Cool:

----------


## Mooseman

Well Done , that's the hardest one out of the way, the  door is open for many more.

----------


## Gibo

Good shit bro :Thumbsup:  the future is looking bright  :Grin:

----------


## 7mmwsm

Good stuff. We were all like that to start with.

----------


## sako75

Love the 'first deer' stories. Reminds me of my first deer, also a spiker
Won't be long before someone recognises the location with the river photo

----------


## kimjon

Nice one. Upwards and onwards...look forward to reading your roar stories next year :Thumbsup:

----------


## Biggun708

> Love the 'first deer' stories. Reminds me of my first deer, also a spiker
> Won't be long before someone recognises the location with the river photo


Shhhhh....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Shhhhh....


I am thinking South of Rotorua and East of Taupo.  Not saying anymore.

----------


## Biggun708

Recognise this??

----------


## Sideshow

Is that the new long drop  :Thumbsup:  I can see your knees shaking from here :XD:

----------


## Mathias

Good stuff fella. All up hill from here  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sideshow

TheJanitar thanks for the thanks it's much appreciated that you have taken the time to do so :Thumbsup: 

Good to see you like heights as much as I do :ORLY: 

Are you getting in some range time with your new rifle?

----------


## TheJanitar

> Love the 'first deer' stories. Reminds me of my first deer, also a spiker
> Won't be long before someone recognises the location with the river photo


Yea i figured the photo will pin point the exact 543,631 acre location  :Wink: 

cheers

----------


## TheJanitar

> Recognise this??Attachment 70478


haha legend. She was a bit tougher to cross with pack full of venison  :Zomg:

----------


## TheJanitar

> TheJanitar thanks for the thanks it's much appreciated that you have taken the time to do so
> 
> Good to see you like heights as much as I do
> 
> Are you getting in some range time with your new rifle?


Dont mind heights but this lil cable was a bit slack for my liking, @Biggun708 basically walked through the river with his mass and a pack full of meat!!  :Thumbsup: 

Not really, its just sitting in the safe at the moment. groupings i was getting werent the greatest 2 inch at 100m.. thought it was me shooting poorly but i let the expert have a go too and same results. so have concluded it must not love winchester super x ammo, wonder where i can get some sample packs... dont want to be trying 3 or 4 different packs of ammo at $50+ each...

cheers!

----------


## Biggun708

> Dont mind heights but this lil cable was a bit slack for my liking, @Biggun708 basically walked through the river with his mass and a pack full of meat!! 
> 
> Not really, its just sitting in the safe at the moment. groupings i was getting werent the greatest 2 inch at 100m.. thought it was me shooting poorly but i let the expert have a go too and same results. so have concluded it must not love winchester super x ammo, wonder where i can get some sample packs... dont want to be trying 3 or 4 different packs of ammo at $50+ each...
> 
> cheers!


Anyone do load developing in Auckland? There's a couple of local guys down here, must be heaps up there....

----------


## Biggun708

> Anyone do load developing in Auckland? There's a couple of local guys down here, must be heaps up there....


Or you could get a new scope......   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sideshow

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=le...B1KqL1gnA062M:
Get one of these and roll your own :Thumbsup:  our you could go ahead and buy several types of ammunition shoot it find the best one and use the rest for practice.
Save your brass as someone here will want it ah :Thumbsup:

----------


## TheJanitar

> Or you could get a new scope......


jeez, Did u not give me enough grief about the scope in the bush, its made IN JAPAN!  :Grin:  :XD:  jealousy makes you nasty mate  :Wink:  

in all seriousness, i have concluded its a bit too much scope for bush.. will sell later on and get something lighter and more suited to bush.. diamondback hp 2-8 is calling me.

----------


## TheJanitar

> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=le...B1KqL1gnA062M:
> Get one of these and roll your own our you could go ahead and buy several types of ammunition shoot it find the best one and use the rest for practice.
> Save your brass as someone here will want it ah


yea saving my brass for possible future reloads.. do you have one of those lee hand presses? theyre dirt cheap so thinking it may be a good way to get into it. what else will i need other than the press? gear wise.

----------


## Biggun708

> yea saving my brass for possible future reloads.. do you have one of those lee hand presses? theyre dirt cheap so thinking it may be a good way to get into it. what else will i need other than the press? gear wise.


You need a knife,a first aid kit,a compass, a GPS, a plb, a stove, a billy set, a new pack, and flowers for that pretty girlfriend of yours before you need reloading gear... Slow down young fella  :Have A Nice Day:   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Dont mind heights but this lil cable was a bit slack for my liking, @Biggun708 basically walked through the river with his mass and a pack full of meat!! 
> 
> Not really, its just sitting in the safe at the moment. groupings i was getting werent the greatest 2 inch at 100m.. thought it was me shooting poorly but i let the expert have a go too and same results. so have concluded it must not love winchester super x ammo, wonder where i can get some sample packs... dont want to be trying 3 or 4 different packs of ammo at $50+ each...
> 
> cheers!


I have yet to find a deer that a 2 inch group won't kill.

----------


## Rushy

> I have yet to find a deer that a 2 inch group won't kill.


Even a one shot group just two inches off target will do the job.

----------


## TheJanitar

> You need a knife,a first aid kit,a compass, a GPS, a plb, a stove, a billy set, a new pack, and flowers for that pretty girlfriend of yours before you need reloading gear... Slow down young fella


U gave me a knife.. GPS on my phone, dads getting a PLB for the boat, pack has been fixed temporarily, stove and billy cheap on ebay, and im working part time at an orchid nursery so flowers arent a problem. can i reload and get a new scope now?  :Sad:

----------


## TheJanitar

> Even a one shot group just two inches off target will do the job.


yea i suppose, just nice to shoot touching holes with a gun at 100m...

----------


## Biggun708

> U gave me a knife.. GPS on my phone, dads getting a PLB for the boat, pack has been fixed temporarily, stove and billy cheap on ebay, and im working part time at an orchid nursery so flowers arent a problem. can i get a new scope now?


Now that's a good comeback!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> yea i suppose, just nice to shoot touching holes with a gun at 100m...


Nothing wrong with the pursuit of excellence TJ.  Good on ya.

----------


## Shootm

Well done fellas. This is what the forum is all about  :Cool:

----------


## sako75

Looks like you were on the other side of the black stump

Like the rifle sling

----------


## Biggun708

> Well done fellas. This is what the forum is all about


It's sort of in my mind... Do we start a take a young fella hunting weekend??? Team up an old crusty with a newbie, take them out show them the way... Rewards are huge all round...

----------


## Biggun708

> Looks like you were on the other side of the black stump
> 
> Like the rifle sling


My stepdaughter made that for my birthday... Bloody good girl.. Bloody good present  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> It's sort of in my mind... Do we start a take a young fella hunting weekend??? Team up an old crusty with a newbie, take them out show them the way... Rewards are huge all round...


Im up for it but im not old. And they must be prepared to walk around in circles until the sun cones up aye @Rushy 

Pepper123 might be keen, i think we are still friends  :Grin:

----------


## Biggun708

> Im up for it but im not old. And they must be prepared to walk around in circles until the sun cones up aye @Rushy 
> 
> Pepper123 might be keen, i think we are still friends


OK someone start a thread and we'll see where it goes....

----------


## Gibo

> OK someone start a thread and we'll see where it goes....


I nominate ........ you!

----------


## Biggun708

> I nominate ........ you!


I'm pretty sure there's someone more qualified... I'm a doer, not a motivator....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## TheJanitar

I don't mind starting one, but ofc I am a young fella in need of guidance so it'll look like a plea for help  :Grin:

----------


## doinit

Ponsy  young buggers you lot  :Grin: , that rifle sling could be cut up for track markers..

----------


## Manu

Hey janitar way to go mate good shit!! Big ups to Biggun708 too. Awesome mate. What caliber are you shooting janitar? 7mm08 or 308? Will send you some reloads! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Im up for it but im not old. And they must be prepared to walk around in circles until the sun cones up aye @Rushy 
> 
> Pepper123 might be keen, i think we are still friends


Ha ha ha ha you and your fucking circles in the dark. I will never forget that morning.

I would be in to helping a young fellah learn the ropes.  Young Phillip turned out.

----------


## Gibo

> Ha ha ha ha you and your fucking circles in the dark. I will never forget that morning.
> 
> I would be in to helping a young fellah learn the ropes.  Young Phillip turned out.


I learnt something from you that morning I have never forgotten either mate  :Have A Nice Day:  watch the way you pass trees  :Wink:

----------


## TheJanitar

> Hey janitar way to go mate good shit!! Big ups to Biggun708 too. Awesome mate. What caliber are you shooting janitar? 7mm08 or 308? Will send you some reloads! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cheers @Manu! oh wow that would be awesome! 308  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Carpe Diem

> I learnt something from you that morning I have never forgotten either mate  watch the way you pass trees


So @Gibo is this a one foot bigger than the other or another item responsible for this "balancing issue"  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Scouser

Well done mate, your first is always special....big shout to @Biggun708 for getting you out there!!!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Biggun708

> So @Gibo is this a one foot bigger than the other or another item responsible for this "balancing issue"


I feel there is a bit of a story that need's to be shared....

----------


## Gibo

No its no big story really I just always went around the tree on the right hand side and ended up well of course, I was not forecasting from a bearing  :Grin:  Rushy pointed it out and since then I have improved........now I go left  :Grin:  
I did, in the same trip, fall into a hole up to my waist for their entertainment  :Grin:  I really impressed considering we had just met 15 minutes before hand  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> No its no big story really I just always went around the tree on the right hand side and ended up well of course, I was not forecasting from a bearing  Rushy pointed it out and since then I have improved........now I go left  
> I did, in the same trip, fall into a hole up to my waist for their entertainment  I really impressed considering we had just met 15 minutes before hand


I still cottoned onto you mate.  I'd sit on a crate of Waikato and chew the fat with you around a camp fire any day.

----------


## Sideshow

> yea saving my brass for possible future reloads.. do you have one of those lee hand presses? theyre dirt cheap so thinking it may be a good way to get into it. what else will i need other than the press? gear wise.


Try this it will let you know what you need. The Practical Guide to Reloading
If I tried to list what you needed then I'd miss something out for sure :Oh Noes: 
Get as much range time as possible! While you still have unlimited access to flowers :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nick-D

Awesome work Janitar, and of course biggun, good on you for taking him out. Very cool opportunity.

----------

